
Garry Shandling Died from Heart Attack Despite Health - mrfusion
http://m.eonline.com/news/751690/garry-shandling-died-from-a-heart-attack-despite-good-health-doctors-believe
======
melling
There's supposedly a test to determine if you have a high probability of a
heart attack.

[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/calcium-scan-may-predict-
prematu...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/calcium-scan-may-predict-premature-
death-risk/)

[http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-
topics/topics/cscan](http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-
topics/topics/cscan)

Watch this movie:
[http://widowmakerthemovie.com](http://widowmakerthemovie.com)

